# Cooking ala Jack



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Jack's gonna love this.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dude, wtf is that.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Tripe.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

beef
bring me some and post the recipe
jack


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Tripe.


dude thats gross, don't eat that.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

don't forget to give it a good soak in baking soda. cook for 3-4 hrs. yuuum
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Woooo a bowl of Ol Jack's Hog Maw Chili sounds pretty good right now


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> don't forget to give it a good soak in baking soda. cook for 3-4 hrs. yuuum
> jack


Going in Magaritsa.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Making broth today. Using bones from a prime rib.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Jack's gonna love this.
> View attachment 1089260


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Going in Magaritsa.


that's greek to me
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1089270
> 
> 
> Making broth today. Using bones from a prime rib.


looking good. what kinda offal you puttin in it?
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> looking good. what kinda offal you puttin in it?
> jack




Is the only thing you think about is having an organ in your mouth.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Is the only thing you think about is having an organ in your mouth.


you teach me good, sensei. i'll handle the big ones like you one day.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> looking good. what kinda offal you puttin in it?
> jack


The offal/tripe goes in the magaritsa. The broth is used for the egg and lemon part of the magaritsa.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

You're cooking a fleshlight?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Its a little late for Greek Easter Soup


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> Its a little late for Greek Easter Soup


How you figure? Greek Easter is this Sunday.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Got a lamb shoulder and rack of lamb going on the Lang Sunday morning.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

MrFish said:


> How you figure? Greek Easter is this Sunday.


Dang sure is! I guess you’ll be munching on some Kok as well

SundayApril 24
Orthodox Easter 2022


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I’d rather eat jacks rooter to the pooter sausage then eat tripe. That cheet is nasty. To be fair I’ve only had it in menudo a couple times by different cooks and the common element was it sucked every time🤢


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

halo1 said:


> I’d rather eat jacks rooter to the pooter sausage then eat tripe. That cheet is nasty. To be fair I’ve only had it in menudo a couple times by different cooks and the common element was it sucked every time🤢


I will only eat it in this. I also add gizzards.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I had a few bowls of that when we were in Crete. Made friends with a bar owner who also had a restaurant. Soup was outstanding! Also made me think about those great homemade hogie buns with fresh pickled octopus. Ate quit a few of those!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

lastcast said:


> I had a few bowls of that when we were in Crete. Made friends with a bar owner who also had a restaurant. Soup was outstanding! Also made me think about those great homemade hogie buns with fresh pickled octopus. Ate quit a few of those!


i've always wanted to find some fresh octopus. i've heard it's chewy like squid. does joe have some?
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Only place I’ve seen octopus fresh is Whole Foods in Destin. I’ve been wanting to try and cook some for the first time also!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

The shops over there had them in big jars pickled in a blend of spices and oil (I believe), sitting right on the counter. If it's done right it has the same consistency of good calamari.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> i've always wanted to find some fresh octopus. i've heard it's chewy like squid. does joe have some?
> jack


Doubt you'll find fresh, unless you dive. I buy mine from Billy's. Love octopus, not chewy at all.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> Woooo a bowl of Ol Jack's Hog Maw Chili sounds pretty good right now


glad you mentioned that steven. for boatdude's edumacation, tripe is beef and maw is pork.
jack


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Doubt you'll find fresh, unless you dive. I buy mine from Billy's. Love octopus, not chewy at all.


Cause you gotta beat the meat.

I'd rather have boiled pizza than tripe.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

The look in her eyes say "I will kill you in your sleep".


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Getting hammered making chops getting ready for Justin Moore Tom night


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

halo1 said:


> I’d rather eat jacks rooter to the pooter sausage then eat tripe. That cheet is nasty. To be fair I’ve only had it in menudo a couple times by different cooks and the common element was it sucked every time🤢


I don’t do the liver, heart, etc bullshit and I don’t eat tripe but that soup is everything. I have a buddy that gave me some last year and it’s killer.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

made about 6 cooks of lamb chops in the last 6 months and while their great, taste of jeruslem still makes better tasting chops 🤬. I’m getting closer to their flavor profile though


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

halo1 said:


> Getting hammered making chops getting ready for Justin Moore Tom night
> View attachment 1089280


Those Tomahawk chops?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Cause you gotta beat the meat.
> 
> I'd rather have boiled pizza than tripe.
> 
> View attachment 1089279


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm a fan of Menudo. By the time it's served the tripe is just flavorless and fatty. GREAT hangover cure with the fixins like chopped onions, mexican oregano and dried red chili de arbol peppers to spice it up to your own taste.










Jim


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

kanaka said:


> Cause you gotta beat the meat.
> 
> I'd rather have boiled pizza than tripe.
> 
> View attachment 1089279


She'd have you liking that pizza pretty fast.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> The look in her eyes say "I will kill you in your sleep".


Those lips though.....


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I grew up eating tripe (along with every other part of the animal(s). Never questioned it... as it was just what was on the table. Mom would boil it one day, meat pallet/tenderizer the next day. Cut it into portions the size of chicken fried steak. Batter it / fry and serve with cane syrup and biscuits. Now days, you can hardly afford organ meat. Priced tongue and $37 each at Wally W. [email protected]#@!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I need to pick up a tongue for tacos.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I need to pick up a tongue for tacos.


I spoke with the owner of Tacos Rock in G Breeze and inquired about this. He said they had to take it off the menu due to cost. Got a great PFF story on this for later. It involves Jim T and Runned Over. Great memories


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

FishnLane said:


> I spoke with the owner of Tacos Rock in G Breeze and inquired about this. He said they had to take it off the menu due to cost. Got a great PFF story on this for later. It involves Jim T and Runned Over. Great memories













Jim


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Spill the beans Lane!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

what's the gizzards for? i thought you finished the margaritsa.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> what's the gizzards for? i thought you finished the margaritsa.
> jack


Nope. Just made broth yesterday. Making the magaritsa today. Along with some meatballs, koulourakia and tsoureki. Gonna marinade the lamb too and drink some ouzo.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you really going all out with greek. i have to google everything you say but that ouzo with anise, naw. i hate anise
is that the same star anise used as a spice?
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

My sister in law is from Macedonia and we got into the Ouzo and some other bootleg liquor they smuggled back, about a year ago and it made me quit drinking hard liquor all together. I'm not sure how many brain cells I killed that night or it could've been the fact we were using a frozen rattle snake as a liquor luge. Fu#$ my head hurt for days


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> My sister in law is from Macedonia and we got into the Ouzo and some other bootleg liquor they smuggled back, about a year ago and it made me quit drinking hard liquor all together. I'm not sure how many brain cells I killed that night or it could've been the fact we were using a frozen rattle snake as a liquor luge. Fu#$ my head hurt for days


It'll damn sure put a hurting on ya. Been there.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The key to good lamb is crack.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> you really going all out with greek. i have to google everything you say but that ouzo with anise, naw. i hate anise
> is that the same star anise used as a spice?
> jack


Yea, that's it. Good stuff.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Mother in law ran out to Shoreline and finally found some Tarama. This has been so hard to find the last few years.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

fish, you can come over to my corner cause they gonna dis you for all this shit you puttin on em.
they don't like heart, liver, lungs, kidney, i think splittine is partial to the mountain oysters, though..
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Yea, that's it. Good stuff.


i remember when my son was in college and he wanted me to try absinthe. steven, you might remember this. well, that shit was so nasty that i'm thinking it might have steered me to natty lite.
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> fish, you can come over to my corner cause they gonna dis you for all this shit you puttin on em.
> they don't like heart, liver, lungs, kidney, i think splittine is partial to the mountain oysters, though..
> jack


I’d try them before kidney and liver.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I tried the Mock Tenderloin tonight. Ugg, I wore ten years off my teeth chewing and it was very rare. Never again.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Cucumbers draining. Tsatziki coming up.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

tsatziki
greek cucumber yogurt sauce.
write a fucking book so i can follow this shit.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

my keyboard is smoking just looking up all this shit. but it sounds good. lol
jack


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

tsatziki

Good stuff. I'm not a fan of yogurt. But tsatziki is the exception to the rule. The cucumber really cuts the tartness.

Jim


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

where was jesus crucified, greece or italy?
jadk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> where was jesus crucified, greece or italy?
> jadk


I'll take Jerusalem for a $1,000, Alex.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Retsina is essential to Greek cooking.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1089353
> 
> Retsina is essential to Greek cooking.


now yor're really fucking with me. please, get back to the soup.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Soup is done. Going in fridge now.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Got some snacks.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i didn't know your were greek? you don't even have olive skin. wtf
jack


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

The only Greek I know is to go stand beside the road that goes to the airport in Athens and see what happens. Any of you 6th Fleet squids should know that one.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> i didn't know your were greek? you don't even have olive skin. wtf
> jack


Wife is Greek. I imported her from Italy.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in for the snacks!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Josh you know your way around a kitchen


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Josh you know your way around a kitchen


Momma raised the perfect wife.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Momma raised the perfect wife.


If he didn’t have that beard son it’d be on!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jim t said:


> tsatziki
> 
> Good stuff. I'm not a fan of yogurt. But tsatziki is the exception to the rule. The cucumber really cuts the tartness.
> 
> Jim


I hate cucumbers with a passion but 
tsatziki sauce is great !


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

halo1 said:


> I hate cucumbers with a passion but
> tsatziki sauce is great !


splittine loves cucumbers especially those really long ones.









jack


----------

